# Inert substrate bed to create a slope (to avoid anaerobic bacteria)?



## JoanToBa (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello fellow humans, beginner here,

What could I use to make a slope in the substrate without creating anaerobic conditions?

So, to create depth in my aquascape I'd like to create a slope, only that the max recommended height for an "el natural" aquarium is 1.5" soil + 1.5" gravel. But what if I want to make it higher? What easily accessible materials could I use?

Thank you person


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Some people have stacked tile pieces. Endless possibilities... The imagination of aquarium hobbyists continues to amaze me.


----------



## zolteeC (Dec 26, 2017)

dwalstad said:


> Some people have stacked tile pieces. Endless possibilities... The imagination of aquarium hobbyists continues to amaze me.


I used Nikecell (i'ts used for insulating houses here) and glued it down using silicone. Then I cut a plastic bottle into some pieces and I stuck those pieces in vertically where the slope was steep to support it.


----------



## JoanToBa (Aug 23, 2018)

zolteeC said:


> dwalstad said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have stacked tile pieces. Endless possibilities... The imagination of aquarium hobbyists continues to amaze me.
> ...


So then, do you think styrofoam could be used?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Oct 11, 2011)

JoanToBa said:


> zolteeC said:
> 
> 
> > dwalstad said:
> ...


Never done it but it sounds like an idea worth trying to me! Wish I had thought of it 3 weeks ago when I set up current tank. A slope just gives you instantly more depth no matter how you place your plants!


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

From what I read, styrofoam/polystyrene/etc. are a terrible idea  They float really well and even if you somehow manage to keep pieces of it under the substrate, it might come lose in the future and will shoot out of the tank creating havoc. I'd say that you should avoid anything that floats and prefer dense material which stays at the bottom on its own.


----------



## JoanToBa (Aug 23, 2018)

mysiak said:


> From what I read, styrofoam/polystyrene/etc. are a terrible idea  They float really well and even if you somehow manage to keep pieces of it under the substrate, it might come lose in the future and will shoot out of the tank creating havoc. I'd say that you should avoid anything that floats and prefer dense material which stays at the bottom on its own.


That's true, but my idea was to use a good glue, probably aquarium safe epoxy, so I don't think that that could happen.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I piled light weight lace rock and larva rock to create height and plant epyphytes on top of rock and hide some potted plants behind. So literally I don't create substrate slope but create 3D effect by planting directly on top of rock.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

JoanToBa said:


> That's true, but my idea was to use a good glue, probably aquarium safe epoxy, so I don't think that that could happen.


I studied it a bit when I wanted to put a styrofoam piece under rocks and most people (many of those who tried) advised against it. Even if you glue whole piece to the glass, it still can break free and float.

Maybe you could try using pieces of slate glued together so they won't collapse? Or egg crates seem to be quite favorite in aquascaping.


----------



## zolteeC (Dec 26, 2017)

mysiak said:


> From what I read, styrofoam/polystyrene/etc. are a terrible idea  They float really well and even if you somehow manage to keep pieces of it under the substrate, it might come lose in the future and will shoot out of the tank creating havoc. I'd say that you should avoid anything that floats and prefer dense material which stays at the bottom on its own.


Thanks for mentioning this! Actually, this is really a risk. Even though I glued it down (which may come loose with time), I also placed some large rocks on it (no soil beneath the large rocks).


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The safest choices are heavy inert materials, like slate or ceramic tile, rocks, bricks, concrete pavers. Try to use something that is as solid as possible so that the soil layer cannot work down into gaps or cracks. If that happens, the soil can become anaerobic.

My favorite material is scraps of ceramic tile left over from a remodeling project. You can break or cut them in any shape you want, and can stack them in layers to get the the depth you want. Flagstone also works, but is thicker and harder to work with.


----------



## JoanToBa (Aug 23, 2018)

Michael said:


> The safest choices are heavy inert materials, like slate or ceramic tile, rocks, bricks, concrete pavers. Try to use something that is as solid as possible so that the soil layer cannot work down into gaps or cracks. If that happens, the soil can become anaerobic.
> 
> My favorite material is scraps of ceramic tile left over from a remodeling project. You can break or cut them in any shape you want, and can stack them in layers to get the the depth you want. Flagstone also works, but is thicker and harder to work with.


That's really interesting. It's great to be able to see so many opinions and advice, thanks everyone!


----------

